# Lake Logan advice



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Fellas southeast,
My wife and I are coming down to hocking for our anniversary in almost 2 weeks. We will be bringing my boat down and fish lake Logan. I would love to hook into saugeye pike or musky. Any fishing tactics, locations, or any other advice would be a huge help. I am coming down from northwest Ohio so know nothing other than the fishing regulations of the lake. I won't be keeping anything I catch, just want to have fun. Thanks guys.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

There is a good bait shop really close to the lake, Downs Bait n tackle, Stop and talk to them they can help You out


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

I would skip lake logan and hit rose @ old mans cave. It is walk in only and has good size and #'s of lm bass. Great BG too. Also still some trout left from the spring stocking. Lake logan is good at times for bass, and good all the time for small crappie and small BG. Over all the bank fishing is limited. Take time when you are in the area and rent a canoe, I think you can do a 5 mi trip for around $25, or a 11 for $35 or so. The hocking has some of the best SM bass fishing outside of Erie. Also some good rock bass up on that end. Ultra light and some rooster tails and you will have a lot of fun. Go during the week if you can.... Less crowded. Hope you have fun!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry just saw you were bringing your boat......don't know if I would travel too far with a boat to fish LL  if you do hit the lake.... It's a mud bottom. May have a fair amount of weeds by then. Try the SW bank it's deeper and more timber. Don't bother going much past the beach/ park area, it's very shallow. Prob 100ac or so I can't get my boat on. It can be good for bass, but if you have time take the 30-40 min drive to burr oak. First class bass lake. Hope some of this helps. I live 10-15 min from LL and spend more time @ buckeye or burr oak. Just never been a big fan. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. We are staying at a cabin on Logan so any other lake in the area is out of the question. I would like to hook into something with some size, even if my chances aren't as good, and if that fails, maybe go after pan fish. We will be sight seeing most of the time but I'm not one to sit around the cabin when done for the day. I will bring both my ultra lite and trolling rod.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

i would try for cat's and maybe a few eye's by the dam.I had a little luck vertical jigging vibes around the dam a few years ago.And seen some nice cats come out of the right side of the dam.Hope that help's.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

I wouldnt waste time taking a leak in Logan Lake. Yes-its THAT bad. 

Follow the advice given above and ya should get into some decent fishing.


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Carp, what makes Logan so bad? Lack of fish, size of fish, type of fish, or all of the above. Out of respect , I won't take a leak in the lake. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Lake Letdown is what we call it.


----------



## Bassbuster73 (May 30, 2013)

20 years ago there was awesome bass fishing there. What happened?


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

toddparker said:


> Fellas southeast,
> My wife and I are coming down to hocking for our anniversary in almost 2 weeks. We will be bringing my boat down and fish lake Logan. I would love to hook into saugeye pike or musky. Any fishing tactics, locations, or any other advice would be a huge help. I am coming down from northwest Ohio so know nothing other than the fishing regulations of the lake. I won't be keeping anything I catch, just want to have fun. Thanks guys.


Check this site out for weekly tournament reports on Lake Logan. It has not been all that bad. 

http://fishtalkfishingreports.yuku.com/forums/112/Logan-Reports#.UakbNdi6q9Z


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Whenever the river is unfishable, Lake Logan is my go to lake. Over the years I have caught numerous Fish Ohio fish, in species such as Crappie, Flat Head, Channel, and Blue Gill. Many years I have achieved my Master Angler Award in Lake Logan alone. There are numerous species in the lake. Granted, there are a lot of small fish. Try trolling crank baits for Crappies, Bass, Catfish, and Saugeyes. Jig for Bluegills, and Crappies around the docks. Catfishing at night is also good. Hope this helps. hop


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

RiverWader said:


> There is a good bait shop really close to the lake, Downs Bait n tackle, Stop and talk to them they can help You out


Thats one of the worst bait shops i have ever encountered nelsonville area is in major need of a good bait shop downs seems to never know what is going on in my own opion but logan is a hit and miss lake for mee lots of small crappies there is nice ones in there youjust have to weed out your catchs some decent bass if u get in their early but as far as pike and muskie they jxust are not in there despite what reports of the lake say and saugeye i know are in there just really got to work for them the damn are is the best fish deep


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't piss in the lake, fish by the dam. Target cats and crappies. Try trolling and jigging. Don't go to the bait shop. All great advice. Will be there this wed-fri. I will post a pic of the biggest fish I catch there. Even if it is a 6" bluegill.


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Hope you have a good time Todd! It's not as bad as we make it out to be. Just very hit and miss. Welcome to our neck of the woods, enjoy your time! On a side note..... If you are looking for a great dinner with a awesome atmosphere go to the Inn at Cedar Falls on 374 by Old Mans Cave. Not too cheep, dinner will run you about $70 for two. I know you can look online for a discount card. When you get off the lake and are looking for dinner,head back toward 664 , turn at the Holliday Inn and hit the 
Millstone BBQ. Great pulled pork. I love the BigPig nachos. It's a starter.... But will fill you up. I always send my customers there during deer season and some end up there all week for their dinner. Sorry for the long post PM me if you need any more info about the area. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

I second Millstone bbq. I've been down to the area from Akron and every time we have to stop there! (7-8 times) 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 13 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 5 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------



## toddparker (Apr 21, 2012)

Don't plan on cooking dinner so we will definitely try them both. Thanks fellas.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Anybody? 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 13 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 5 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------

